# Lake Superior Steelhead - Ontario



## SteelheadJunkie (Apr 17, 2012)

Looking for info and tips for steelheading in Ontario, heading North of the Soo. I've been steelheading Superior's South Shore for my entire life but have never been up into Canada. From what I read its incredible, lots of streams and few people. Just looking for any info, no specific streams or anything.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

SteelheadJunkie said:


> Looking for info and tips for steelheading in Ontario, heading North of the Soo. I've been steelheading Superior's South Shore for my entire life but have never been up into Canada. From what I read its incredible, lots of streams and few people. Just looking for any info, no specific streams or anything.
> 
> Thanks for all the help


That is a complicated question. First, steel-heading on the east shore can be many different techniques for many different conditions. The geography changes dramatically from Soo the farther north you go changing from a flat terrain with deciduous forest with slow winding streams to Pre Cambrian shield rock and boreal forest with rapids and falls.

I would go for the first time without much expectation and learn as you go. bring what you are a custom to and go from there.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

http://flyanglersonline.com/features/canada/can64.php

My FIL reports some pretty incredible days fishing the mouth of the Michipicoten many years ago. There are 5 or 6 rivers as you head up 17 that I would love to fish. Goulais, Montreal, Magpie, and the Old Woman are a few. I've only driven over them on my way to the Dog Lake area, but if I had the time...


----------



## KC Black (Sep 3, 2015)

TK81 said:


> http://flyanglersonline.com/features/canada/can64.php
> 
> My FIL reports some pretty incredible days fishing the mouth of the Michipicoten many years ago. There are 5 or 6 rivers as you head up 17 that I would love to fish. Goulais, Montreal, Magpie, and the Old Woman are a few. I've only driven over them on my way to the Dog Lake area, but if I had the time...


The rivers and streams north/west of the Sault all hold steelhead around this time. Fishing them is a little different than in northern MI. The fish move in and out of the streams continually and you have to look for them. Sometime the mouths are good and other times you have to look for them in the rivers. When you find them your in for a good time. Fishing Ontario steelhead especially in the spring I have found that they are almost always aggressive--- lures, crawlers, waxies and spawn all work.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

If you don't make it to Canada and just want to try something different you might want to try Mackinac, Cheboygan, and Emmet Counties. There are several top notch steelhead waters within just a few miles of each other. It is nothing to fish 3 or 4 streams the same day and have success in all of them. PM me if you want more information. The travel distance is probably about the same or less.


----------



## osmerus (Sep 18, 2008)

Its awsome up there. Just drive north on 17 and you will com across a bunch of streams and rivers. The Goulias Montreal, Chippewa and the Agawa are all good. The Chippewa has a large waterfall right off the east side of 17 lots of fish stack up right near 17. Fish for them as you would any other steelhead. Spawn, Marabou jigs, spinners all work. Surf fishing at the mouths of those tribs also works great.


----------

